

Hjson, the Human JSON - kolev
http://hjson.org/

======
dozzie
So it's basically like YAML, except it has libraries only for a handful of
languages and nobody uses it.

~~~
kolev
Except that a valid JSON is a valid Hjson as well.

~~~
dozzie
So, you mean a valid JSON is _not_ a valid YAML? Good that YAML doesn't know
that, otherwise my libraries start to reject JSONs.

